
Pendulum – Python datetimes made easy - sdispater
http://pendulum.eustace.io
======
sdispater
Pendulum is a new library for Python to ease datetimes, timedeltas and
timezones manipulation.

It is heavily inspired by Carbon
([http://carbon.nesbot.com](http://carbon.nesbot.com)) for PHP.

Basically, the Pendulum class is a replacement for the native datetime one
with some (I hope) useful and intuitive methods and the PendulumInterval class
is intended to be a better timedelta class.

An important note about the Pendulum instances is that, unlike the native
datetime ones, they are mutable via the appropriate methods.

To those wondering: yes I know Arrow
([http://arrow.readthedocs.io](http://arrow.readthedocs.io)) exists but its
flaws and strange API (you can throw almost anything at get() and it will do
its best to determine what you wanted, for instance) motivated me to start
this project.

It’s still fresh so any feedback is appreciated :-).

Link to the official documentation:
[http://pendulum.eustace.io](http://pendulum.eustace.io)

Link to the github project:
[https://github.com/sdispater/pendulum](https://github.com/sdispater/pendulum)

